# An autographed score sheet for Time' from the soundtrack of the film Inception.



## stixman (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m not sure if this is the right place for this mod please move if it’s not right place.

I thought to help a close friend and great charity I would post this auction/exhibition coming next week which will excite Hans Zimmer fans (like me)
Time"

An autographed score sheet for ‘Time’ from the soundtrack of the film Inception.
Hans donated this score sheet in recognition of the importance of a charity like The Listening Place

The track's theme was written to evoke of a sense of life, and how it is only as important as the dreams which make up our reality. 

This track plays when Cobb and Saito wake up in the airplane and Cobb finally gets to go home to see his children.









Hans Zimmer, "Time"


German-born composer Hans Zimmer is recognized as one of Hollywood's most innovative musical talents. He featured in the music video for The Buggle




theauctioncollective.com





The full collection is here https://theauctioncollective.com/auctions/listen/


----------



## stixman (Jun 7, 2022)

😎


----------



## stixman (Jun 13, 2022)

Coming to the end tomorrow…looks like script is at £300 atm


----------

